

Trigger.io open-sources cross-platform browser add-on framework - jamesbrady
http://trigger.io/cross-platform-application-development-blog/2013/09/10/introducing-openforge-an-open-source-cross-platform-browser-add-on-framework/

======
goldfeld
I was about to use
[https://github.com/defunkt/dotjs](https://github.com/defunkt/dotjs) to get
cross-browser content script injection but it would not be in the least easy
to setup for users. This completely supplants that need for my use case. I
have been a Forge customer and will be again in the future, so it's great to
see the solution to an unrelated problem come from you guys, nice surprise,
thanks!

------
thingsilearned
Amazing stuff guys! Thanks for open sourcing!

~~~
mattschmulen
this is a great move. Future OpenForge integration with other cloud stacks and
api tiers opens up the competition with Appcelerator Titanium, and Phone Gap
Cordova. Well played Trigger.

~~~
jaredsohn
I don't understand the point you're making here. This post is about trigger.io
open sourcing their cross browser extension framework which I think is a
separate codebase than their cross-mobile framework. Is there something I am
missing here?

------
ollysb
Anyone have an idea how this compares to crossrider from a functional point of
view? It would be great to use an open source alternative but I'm wondering if
there are any pitfalls to using trigger.io's browser-extensions.

~~~
volokoumphetico
crossrider is already detected as a ToolBar.Adware by several anti-virus
programs. doesn't help that it's sole goal is to plaster user with ads and
cover the licensing fee a developer is supposed to pay up front. We've seen
this model in the 90s .

------
volokoumphetico
Thank you for this, I asked for a discount last year (as I didn't care about
mobile platforms) if I could use Trigger.io's browser add on SDK but
eventually the price was too steep. In general the monthly thing doesn't work
for developers, some of us have work during the day and there are months where
nothing gets done. I hate having to pay monthly for something that shouldn't.

~~~
jaredsohn
They don't charge for months that you don't make a commit in. But I still
found it to be overly expensive (for 10,000-100,000 users it would cost
$399/mo or $299/mo if prepaid for a year) if you aren't working for a company
that is already taking in a lot of revenue.

~~~
volokoumphetico
The monthly thing really doesn't make sense, I'd rather pay a fixed one time
amount for the license, and maintain fee ever year for upgrades.

